# Mezger blacks out, Ortiz needs new main event opponent for next UFC



## Fight with attitude (Oct 15, 2004)

Guy Mezger, who was scheduled to face Tito Ortiz in the main event of the 10/22 UFC show in Atlantic City, fainted twice in training today, and was hospitalized. It was feared he had suffered a stroke, although later reports indicate that wasn't the case.

Mezger is off the show. With just seven days left, it would be most likely someone already on the card will be moved up to the main event position. No decision had been made at this time, but it will likely be made tomorrow.

http://www.liveaudiowrestling.com/wo/news/headlines/default.asp?aID=11564

Interesting to see who will be Ortiz's new opponent. I hope Guy Mezger is ok.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 19, 2004)

Mezger is fighting  Patrick Cote


----------



## ace (Oct 19, 2004)

JDenz said:
			
		

> Mezger is fighting  Patrick Cote



No, No No,

Ortiz is Fighting Cote. Look for Tito go out & Make
a Statement.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 22, 2004)

ya that was a typo that is what I meant good catch Ace.  Who would have ever thought Ace would proof read for anyone lol.   If Tito don't lay the smack down off to KOTC he may go.


----------

